# 3444 loader



## ronfix (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi there, I wonder if someone can help. I have this IH loader I dug out of the brush. It was here before I came and I was told it would not lift the loader. Well after getting it running that seems to be the case. The loader will lift for a couple minutes after starting the tractor. But then if will fail. It will lift about 1/2 " with each pull of the control lever. It seems like it is having trouble maintaining pressure. There does not seem to be any leaks or obstructions in the suction line. Any help. Thank you.


----------



## veeguy (Jun 9, 2014)

ronfix said:


> Hi there, I wonder if someone can help. I have this IH loader I dug out of the brush. It was here before I came and I was told it would not lift the loader. Well after getting it running that seems to be the case. The loader will lift for a couple minutes after starting the tractor. But then if will fail. It will lift about 1/2 " with each pull of the control lever. It seems like it is having trouble maintaining pressure. There does not seem to be any leaks or obstructions in the suction line. Any help. Thank you.


Just a SWAG (S ophisticated W ild A ssed G uess), but could you be running the hydraulic system out of fluid? Maybe the loader cylinders are too large for the reservoir volume when extended? Weird things can happen when equipment has been sitting for a long while. I've seen a loader appear to work when actually only one side's lift cylinder was totally full of fluid. When the other cylinder finally totally purged and filled, the system volume was too low and the tractor couldn't lift the loader any longer. It would be easy to verify by popping the fill cap off the tank and looking or using a gauge stick.


----------



## ronfix (Oct 17, 2014)

*3444*

Just a little info I did not mention in the first post. I did replace the oil in this system. It was very milky. The reservoir seams to be full at the dipstick. I did run the all rams to their full range several times. So I doubt there being any are in the system. It will lift for a moment with no load. But, with a load it acts as I described before. The engine does labor when trying to lift. So it seems to me the pump is working against something else.


----------



## parapower (Nov 30, 2010)

I had this problem 
the answer is to remove the pump fill it with white lithium grease do not use any other type of grease as it will not desolve into the hyd system. this willallow you to remove all the air that is locked in the system. install the pump and again operate the hydraulics.


----------



## ronfix (Oct 17, 2014)

Sounds interesting. But I don't understand how this will remove air from the system. Please explain.


----------



## veeguy (Jun 9, 2014)

*Loader problem*

I think a pump with air in it wouldn't develop any pressure from the get go. You are making pressure before losing it. And you said your system has enough volume, so you aren't running out of fluid.

Thinking about your problem a bit more, you *are* developing pressure momentarily before losing it again. To me, that sounds like a bypass valve is opening under pressure and dumping hydraulic fluid back to the reservoir. The bypass must be on the loader valve rather than the tractor's system as the problem came with the loader install.

I'd start by pulling the loader's control valve and going through it looking for a broken or weakened spring or o-ring. The bypass seems to hold for a moment, perhaps from "sticktion" (sorry for the computer term, I come from an IT background) or a nicked o-ring before opening. 

I don't believe it's a major "this is going to cost me money" type problem, rather it's a "find the defective 69 cent part" type of problem that only time and detective work will correct.


----------



## ronfix (Oct 17, 2014)

I have done that. I disassembled and cleaned the diverter and both control valves. I did discover a damaged o ring. But it was on a spool not on a relief valve. I also replaced all of the suction line connector hoses. And a couple o rings on the suction fittings. What a job. All of the plumbing had to be removed to get that stuff out. Put it back together and it seemed to work. For a little while. After about 20 minutes it started acting up again. So, I went on a bleeding mission. I bleed the lines at the cylinders and removed much air. It seems to be working better. But, sporadic. Due to the randomness of the failures I am convinced it is a air issue. I think I will give the grease thing a try.


----------



## parapower (Nov 30, 2010)

believe me it definitely works The hyd fluid is not thick enough to push out the air so by filling the hyd pump with white lithium grease as it will desolve in time I called the Kubota dealer and they iformed me to do this


----------



## parapower (Nov 30, 2010)

just save yourself lots of trouble and do the grease first after all it costs about $5.00


----------



## ronfix (Oct 17, 2014)

Well I tried the grease thing. It seemed to help a little but did not fix. And in the mean time the engine took a crap. I am suspecting timing gear. So, this project is on hold for a while. Anyone know where I can find timing gears?


----------



## veeguy (Jun 9, 2014)

ronfix said:


> I have done that. I disassembled and cleaned the diverter and both control valves. I did discover a damaged o ring. But it was on a spool not on a relief valve. I also replaced all of the suction line connector hoses. And a couple o rings on the suction fittings. What a job. All of the plumbing had to be removed to get that stuff out. Put it back together and it seemed to work. For a little while. After about 20 minutes it started acting up again. So, I went on a bleeding mission. I bleed the lines at the cylinders and removed much air. It seems to be working better. But, sporadic. Due to the randomness of the failures I am convinced it is a air issue. I think I will give the grease thing a try.


I *hate it* when that happens. You get the whole shebang reassembled and it seems to work for a few minutes before... Damn, back to the same old problem. It almost seems as if the mechanism is mocking your efforts.


----------

